# Rivers of London



## fncceo (Nov 15, 2018)

Finally got around to reading the first of the Ben aaronovitch series.

Ripping yarn.  Harry Potter joins the Met Police.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 15, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Finally got around to reading the first of the Ben aaronovitch series.
> 
> Ripping yarn.  Harry Potter joins the Met Police.



Is it about Jack The Ripper Whitechapel Murders?


----------



## fncceo (Nov 15, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got around to reading the first of the Ben aaronovitch series.
> ...



No.  It's modern day. London Met has a magic squad that deals with magic crime.

It's a secret unit known only to the highest levels of London Police.

The author must have been a British cop because he knows the Met like the back of his hand.

The hero is a young constable,  fresh out of probation,  who gets picked to join the squad.
So he has to learn magic.


----------

